# [Q] Build.prop edits to set GSM/UMTS as default and disable switching/CDMA?



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone know what the options are for the portion in build.prop "# Default network type"?

I'd like to switch it to GSM/UMTS as the default.

And is there a way to stop it from auto switching to global or CDMA when it can not find a GSM/UMTS connection/network?

Or, what would the options be to disable switching or CDMA altogether?

-CC


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

On Droid 3 apparently GSM/WCDMA = 3. Tried that on my D2G and it was set to Global, but I'm not sure if it's because of that build.prop edit or because I tried switching to Global before the restart. Can't really remember


----------

